# Short stem + handlebars = twitchy handling??



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm a beginner here. I recently posted on the beginner's forum that I am trying more technical trails, and my front tire wobbles back and forth over rocks and roots instead of me being able to keep it in a straight line. I realize that most of this is my poor technique, but could it have something to do with my setup as well? 

I was reading MTBike Action Mag, and it was reviewing the Ibex Asta Expert, and said this: "Most trail riders will find the steering too nervous. It is closer to a cross-country feel, where the slightest input to the bar results in instant diretional change. That's not a bad thing on smooth single-track, but it can be a handful on trails littered with rocks and roots. A wider bar would tame this trait."

I have a 22" bar and 90mm stem. I swapped out the 110mm stem for a shorter one (because of my shorter reach). Do you think my stem/bar combo is just too small, which could be making the front end feel twitchy? I do not have a women's specific bike, but I thought most women's bikes had narrow bars and a short stem... do women's bikes feel twitchy on technical trails, or is there special geometry to compensate for this? Any suggestion on what I should do, or any component modifications I could make? THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course your tighter steering set up will make it twitchy but I expect that in my bikes as well as my sports cars. Just work w/ it & build the skill. You have to decide whether you want comfort or performance.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I think you should, at the very least, experiment with a wider bar - too many variables to recommend a "one size fits all" in terms of handlebar width, height, and stem length. I tried several different set ups on my bike before I settled on a 26" wide bar with 100mm stem. For reference, my wife runs a 25" riser on her bikewith a 110mm stem. We ride in the rocky and rooty NE, where the extra leverage of a wider bar is a plus. A few female friends prefer bars wider than mine, so it's all personal.

Ant


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

You probably aren't imagining it.

Might not be your bar alone - how is your seat height? Is it lower than your saddle? This can lead to a twitchy, wobbly, "hard to stay in a straight line" feel, particularly at slow speeds and when going up a grade. This happens a lot on small bikes with big forks, and on bikes set up for "casual" riding out of the shop (they typically come with high-rise stems). Do you have a particularly hard time with this problem on steep climbs where holdng your line is essential to making it up?

As an example, my XC bike is set up in what could almost be considered a road position - it steers and climbs like a dream. My play bike has a big fork on it, a wide bar and a short stem - on steep climbs I really have to fight against it's poor climbing position. Of course, the flip side is that this set-up is REALLY fun and stable on the descents! 

Cheers,
C


----------



## hrw115 (Jul 21, 2006)

*from one newbie to another.......*

The bars (low rise) on my bike are 26" wide - and I have an XC bike designed to handle some singletrack, etc. 22" wide bars sounds small to me for the type of riding you are describing. 

I have to disagree with regard to a previous comment that you will either just get used to the way the bike handles - or get better skills. A bike that is not fit well for you and the type of riding you want to do will just continue to feel uncomfortable. I've been there. 

I can also tell you - that while there is such a thing as having bars that are too small - you can also have bars that are too wide. This was actually something that I experienced - and I noticed it after longer rides when my thumbs would cramp up. I was putting most of my upper body weight against the main joint in my thumb, and I realized that the fleshy part of the outside of my hands weren't really registering any weight on the bar. I then got my LBS to cut 1 inch off of each side of the bar - and on my next ride - I couldn't believe how much better everything felt. For the longest time my back had been hurting me after my rides, and I honestly thought it was because I was filling my camelbak up with water and I wasn't used to carrying the weight of the pack along with my tools, etc. Well - it turned out that my back was hurting because the extended handle bar position was too wide for my physical frame - and I wasn't as much of a weenie as I thought! Now everything is all better. 

If you have a good LBS - you can always ask them to fit you for the bike. Certainly try wider bars. The LBS might even have some they can just temporarily put on the bike for you to try out - free of charge.


----------



## kawarider (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the help! I will try going back to the longer stem first (because it is free!), and if that is not enough will take a look at some riser bars. Thanks again


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

venus1 said:


> Just work w/ it & build the skill. You have to decide whether you want comfort or performance.


Um, yeah. Comfort and performance aren't exclusive.

You are right to try and figure out the problem and fix it so you are comfortable... that's the best way to increase your knowlege about bikes and your skill at the same time.

I have owned lots of different bikes, but I often need to experiment with stem height and length to get it just right on a new rig. Not all bikes are created equal and it's entirely possible that your setup is wrong for you.

JMH


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*That twitchy feeling can be a lot of things.*

And I'm not even sure what you are concerned about in your riding is "twitchiness."
It is really difficult to interpret the analysis from a highly skilled rider and transmit it to a beginner who is just trying to figure out what position they need to ride in for best results. Like they say in med school when you are studying diseases, all the students think they have the symptoms of the plague.

Doing rocks and stuff at too low a speed is inviting difficult steering as is picking a poor line. Over-inflated tires or too hard a rubber compound or poor compression settings on your shock can make for tough steering experiences. They can also be caused by resting too much weight on the front which means you are slamming into everything much too hard and that will drive the bars right out of your hands. Poor upper body strength is right there as is not having the skill to control the consequence of tough terrain. Bars and stems too, but then..... are we talking about "twitchiness?"

It never hurts, though, to keep findiing your right fit.


----------



## andreotti_lin (Aug 31, 2006)

I like chuky's response, my play bike & my XC bike....that's it...a bike for every occasion..


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Of course your tighter steering set up will make it twitchy but I expect that in my bikes as well as my sports cars. Just work w/ it & build the skill. You have to decide whether you want comfort or performance.


To me, a wide bar is both more comfortable and offers better performance in technical terrain. The cost is weight savings (and maybe width if you ride trails with very narrow trees and can't weave through them with the wider bars). If you have very narrow shoulders, an extra wide bar might be uncomfortable, but then the twitchy effect would be reduced as well.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Usually, a wider bar might compensate for a shorter stem. I went from a 26" wide bar and 110mm stem to a 27" bar and a 100mm stem. 

But I think that the bar width should also be congruent with your shoulder width, if not you would feel your arms stretched too far.

I don't know if you could find a 24" bar to try? 

Maybe also check if your bar is to low or too high. Some riders prefer riding with the bar below the saddle, some above, and some centered. Myself, I like it just a little above. Maybe try playing spacers to find if it makes a difference or not.


----------

